# Bottling Bung for your vacuum pumps



## TwinMaples (Apr 2, 2011)

I wanted to share my bottling bung design with you all. Here is a video: http://s883.photobucket.com/albums/ac34/TwinMaplesVideo/

There's also an attachment pdf with more details below.

Let me know what you think!

Jim 

View attachment Bottling Bung Tool for Vacuum Pumps PDF file.pdf


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 2, 2011)

WOW first off what is the music? The video was awesome. I was just thinking today about how I could do a double hole bung for bottles. I like to save my less to bottles and siphon off any wine I can save. This is a great idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RedNeckWino (Apr 2, 2011)

That is slick.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 2, 2011)

Dan, not sure what you mean in your post. Dont you have to bottle fillers already? Twin, that is a great DIY!!!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 2, 2011)

I mean A double like twins just showed so I can rack from a 750ml to another. If I add all of my sediment to one then I can just siphon off the good juice from the sediment.


----------



## Flem (Apr 2, 2011)

TwinMaples,
Nice invention and great video/explanation.


----------



## TwinMaples (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. Dan, the name of the song is "Buena Fortuna". It was on a CD of music for videos that I bought just for that song.

I am going to work on doing something with a solid #3 bung as well. I started with the universal bung because it seems like it would be easier to move from bottle to bottle.

Jim


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 3, 2011)

The solid bungs are tough to drill cleanly. If you find some tricks let us know! I know Wade was trying freezing and wasn't happy with the results. I think liquid nitrogen was his next experiment.


----------



## TwinMaples (Apr 3, 2011)

Will do, Rob. I have two different tools in mind to try, but probably won't be able to work on it for a few days.

Jim


----------



## almargita (Apr 3, 2011)

Where do you get the plastic "T"s & elbows....... Saw some on-line for around $2.00 but they wanted $9.25 to ship them.... Must be CRAZY!!
Al


----------



## Wade E (Apr 3, 2011)

Ace hardware either has them or can get them no problem. Home Depot doesnt carry many if any of these plastic fittings any more for some reason and wont get them for you either. Its one reason I try not to do business with them.


----------



## almargita (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks Wade.....
Found another place that has dozens of various type & sizes & there is one here in the Burg.... Grainger Supply, although not sure if you can just buy 1 or 2. May come in a bag of a dozen. But they do have every size you can think of!
Al


----------



## AlFulchino (Apr 3, 2011)

nice idea and video...you even have the voice and demeanor of an instructor


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 3, 2011)

Nicely done!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 3, 2011)

Yep, we have a Grainger very close here also but they are a PITA and you need to fill out a lot of paperwork before you can buy something there.


----------



## Flem (Apr 3, 2011)

I agree totally, Wade. They're set up for big companies and, not so much, for "the little guy".


----------



## almargita (Apr 3, 2011)

I think you right on some restrictions for the general public purchasing stuff from them, but I just make up some cock & bull story that my boss wanted me to pick up some items & put it on the account where I used to work. They used to but a lot of stuff from them. Seems to have worked in the past...., hopefully will continue to do so...
Al


----------



## TwinMaples (Apr 3, 2011)

There are many vendors out on the web. It's time-consuming to find a good one. I've ordered from www.fastfittings.com, and I will probably order from http://www.ark-plas.com.

You do have the disadvantage of shipping costs, but it's costly driving all over town, too. And, you sometimes have a $25 or $50 minimum; that hurts, too. I think fastfittings had a flat $7.50 charge on shipping, which isn't too bad.

Jim

Whatever I'm doing, I do for two; my son and me. That helps some.

Jim


----------



## Wade E (Apr 3, 2011)

Like I said though, Ace Hardware can get pretty much anything and the one near me no matter when you order it gets it in on Tuesdays. Ive asked them for some strange things and they have come through every time!


----------



## TwinMaples (Apr 3, 2011)

That's very good. I'll have to find the nearest Ace Hardware store.

Jim


----------



## winekits4beginners (Apr 4, 2011)

*Agreed!*

This is a nifty hack to fill bottles quickly. Kudos and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lurker (Apr 4, 2011)

TwinMaples said:


> I wanted to share my bottling bung design with you all. Here is a video: http://s883.photobucket.com/albums/ac34/TwinMaplesVideo/
> 
> There's also an attachment pdf with more details below.
> 
> ...


By coincidence I put a similar one together Sunday AM. It is just a modified plastic funnel with a 2 hole bung inserted. It has a tube going from the vacuum pump and a tube thru a "T" to the carboy. (I've only used water so far) I used a T and a finger to start and stop the flow. I used only "stuff" that I had in the cellar so I will probably replace the funnel and the "T". I'll have to get a plastic "T" like yours. I watched your video and I wonder why you had to quickly remove it from the bottle.


----------



## TwinMaples (Apr 4, 2011)

Richard:

It would be great to see a photo or two of your DIY project.

You have to quickly remove the bung because once the wine reaches to top of the inside of the bung, the wine begins to be sucked into the vacuum hose. When I pull the bung, the wine is at the top, or very near the top. As the pigtail tubing is removed from the bottle, the wine level is reduced.

If you don't use the pigtail, the wine splashes quite a bit more when it first begins filling. You have the ability to fill the bottle higher without the overflow problem. And, with practice, you could fill it to the precise level you want.

I've heard people say that that splashing oxyengates? the wine AND I've heard people say that it doesn't. I have to say that I really don't know for sure myself (not a scientist nor do I play one on TV), but I guess I decided to play it safe, and use the pigtail.

If someone could definitely prove to me that it does OR does not oxyengates? the wine, I would appreciate that.

Jim


----------



## Wade E (Apr 4, 2011)

Jim, if your wine has sufficient sulfite in there then I wouldnt worry about it. Remember that wine sits in a barrel for up to and sometimes longer then one year and barrels are porous.


----------



## Lurker (Apr 4, 2011)

TwinMaples said:


> Richard:
> 
> It would be great to see a photo or two of your DIY project.
> 
> ...


Jim, first of all, understand that I did this with whatever I had laying around. I had discussed it with "Wrench", on the other forum and this is what I came up with. I did not use a pigtail or even tubing that went into the bottle. I just used a cutoff racking cane. I never did let it get long enough to touch the wine surface. When the wine is at the proper level I just move my thumb off of the “T” and the flow stops. I did not concern myself with O2 since the wine has 20-30 ppm of sulfite. Also, I think that if 02 is a concern, the tubing could be bent so that the wine flows down the side of the bottle. As you can see, if I get the pic to show, my DIY is ugly. Just a plastic funnel with the top and bottom hack sawed off. A brass “T” and a piece of racking cane. Now that I know that it works, I’ll probably replace all of the parts for asthetics.


----------



## Lurker (Apr 4, 2011)

The bung that I used, (I did get a couple from Wade), was mine. I drilled them with 1/8" and then 1/4" and then damn near destroyed my fingers using my dremel. Very, very difficult work. Freezing them was a waste of time.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 4, 2011)

Rich, I don't know how the heck you came up with that contraption. I would never of thought about the funnel spout. Even though you wouldn't bring her home to show mom, she is very functional. Way to go!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 4, 2011)

Lurker said:


> The bung that I used, (I did get a couple from Wade), was mine. I drilled them with 1/8" and then 1/4" and then damn near destroyed my fingers using my dremel. Very, very difficult work. Freezing them was a waste of time.



What about heating up a phillips head srew driver with a torch and melting the hole in?


----------



## Wade E (Apr 4, 2011)

If anyone needs any bungs with different size holes just let me know.


----------



## Lurker (Apr 5, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> What about heating up a phillips head srew driver with a torch and melting the hole in?


That's a good idea. I have an old phillips screwdriver. But, I think I also have enough 2 hole bungs.


----------



## Lurker (Apr 5, 2011)

Lowes had the "Ts".


----------



## TwinMaples (Apr 5, 2011)

Richard:

Thanks for the photo. That was a cool idea!

Jim


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 5, 2011)

Lurker said:


> Lowes had the "Ts".



Rich, can you give us the sku number on it or what size you got.


----------



## Lurker (Apr 6, 2011)

SKU 0 4864307403 3

Nylon hose barb TEE
3/8 X 3/8 X 3/8


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 6, 2011)

U DA MAN


----------

